# All in the family- Rabinowitx, Rabinowitz, and Rabinowitz



## briang5 (Jul 6, 2002)

A friend and I were talking in work the other day about All in the Family and Rabinowitz, Rabinowitz and Rabinowitz. (I am Jewish so this isnt meant to be offensive).

We recalled the eposode where Archie gets into an accident and "hurts" his back and tries to sue, but there is a "car full of nuns" that reveal him to be lying about what happened. 

We both vividly recall the line "Rabinowitz, Rabinowitz, and Rabinowitz, three savage Jews ......", but when we watched the whole car accident eposode on youtube, the line "3 savage jews was not present". We even had to look at several positngs of the eposode to make sure there werent any deleted scenes, and still no famous quote. 

I googled "three savage jews" and found plenty of references to it that indicate it is from all in the family, but none indicated the eposode it was from. 

Does anybody know the specific eposode that the quote comes from ?


----------



## johnspalm (Dec 24, 2002)

I've been a big AITF fan for years. If I recall the line properly, it was:

".....that's them, the three wise men..."

It was episode 3 of season 1........http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_All_in_the_Family_episodes


----------



## 6079 Smith W (Oct 2, 2000)

You're probably mixing that line up (as johnspalm says it was "the 3 wise men") with a line Archie had in another episode, referring to his lawyer(s) as "seven savage Jews that won't leave a scrap on your bones."


----------



## ChipMate (Jul 19, 2009)

I googled this for a good while the other day and could never nail it down. There are T-Shirts for sale with "seven savage Jews..." on them, but I couldn't attribute that to a specific episode.

And that's what I think the OP is looking for (now), is the episode with the "seven savage Jews..." in it.

The biggest clue, or most interesting thing I found while googling, was that apparently AITF was live back then, and it was an Archie adlib, right at the end of the show... and it rocked the house. The house being the producers/production staff.

Can you imagine airing Archie live today?


----------



## Pikadon (Jan 31, 2012)

The reason your searches came up empty was that the "Rabinowitz" line was from Archie's Place, not from All In the Family.

The way I remember it is "Rabinowitz, Rabinowitz & Rabinowitz -- seven savage Jews who'll pick your bones clean."


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

"I'm the house goy."


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

ChipMate said:


> The biggest clue, or most interesting thing I found while googling, was that apparently AITF was live back then, and it was an Archie adlib, right at the end of the show... and it rocked the house. The house being the producers/production staff.
> 
> Can you imagine airing Archie live today?


It wasn't aired live, it was "recorded on tape before a live audience".


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

I loved that show! I don't remember the ep, but "seven savage Jews" definitely rings a bell.


----------



## pteronaut (Dec 26, 2009)

briang5 said:


> A friend and I were talking in work the other day about All in the Family and Rabinowitz, Rabinowitz and Rabinowitz. (I am Jewish so this isnt meant to be offensive).


All in The Family was the product of the purchase of the format of the BBC sitcom "Til Death Us Do Part" where the "Archie Bunker" character "Alf Garnett" was played by Warren Mitchell (Misell), who is of Russian Jewish descent.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

johnspalm said:


> I've been a big AITF fan for years. If I recall the line properly, it was:
> 
> ".....that's them, the three wise men..."
> 
> It was episode 3 of season 1........http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_All_in_the_Family_episodes


I used that list to organize my recordings of AITF. It came in very handy. The OP should be able to narrow the episode down from there.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

If the OP is even still around, he's had well over two years to figure it out.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

JLucPicard said:


> If the OP is even still around, he's had well over two years to figure it out.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

If "Archie" was live today, so what?
Extremely tame in comparison to many shows on tv today.


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

jilter said:


> If "Archie" was live today, so what?
> Extremely tame in comparison to many shows on tv today.


Depends on how you are making your comparisons. I think shows like All in the Family and M*A*S*H would be very difficult to get on the air now.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Yeah, in terms of risque-ness, VERY tame.. But in terms of mature subject matter (racism, etc.,), way way more adult.


----------



## Wilhite (Oct 26, 2003)

Boston Fan said:


> Depends on how you are making your comparisons. I think shows like All in the Family and M*A*S*H would be very difficult to get on the air now.


Yeah, I'm thinking that you probably couldn't get a show on prime-time network television now where the main character talks about "jews" and "******" and "japs" and "a-rabs" and "*****" or where one of the characters was named "************".

Does All In The Family show in reruns? Is it "sanitized" as far as language?


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Wilhite said:


> Yeah, I'm thinking that you probably couldn't get a show on prime-time network television now where the main character talks about "jews" and "******" and "japs" and "a-rabs" and "*****" or where one of the characters was named "************".
> 
> Does All In The Family show in reruns? Is it "sanitized" as far as language?


Mike Stivic: Why is Jefferson number 2?
Archie Bunker: Because, Meathead, there can only be one number 1 and one number 2 and life made Jefferson number 2 long before I come along.
Gloria Stivic: So then Puerto Ricans are number 3 then, huh Daddy?
Archie Bunker: Well not necissarily there, Little Girl, your Puerto Ricans can be 4. Your Japs and your ****** can be 3 - 3A, 3B.

Archie Bunker: What are you talking about? You put a Jap and a ***** together, you gonna tell me which is which?
Mike Stivic: That's right, because I find out about them. I talk to them as individuals.
Archie Bunker: Sure you talk to them. You say, "Which one of you guys is the *****?"
Mike Stivic: [yells] I don't believe this. He's making me crazy!


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

Pikadon said:


> The reason your searches came up empty was that the "Rabinowitz" line was from Archie's Place, not from All In the Family.
> 
> The way I remember it is "Rabinowitz, Rabinowitz & Rabinowitz -- seven savage Jews who'll pick your bones clean."


So people register here just to resurrect 2+ year old threads for no particular reason?

Weird.

Since the thread is revived, however... AITF was shockingly politically incorrect, on purpose of course, and in today's PC environment, TV Land has cleaned some of the "worst" of it up


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Though remember of course, that there was a WARNING before (at least) the first episode. I have seen the warning shown on retrospective type shows.


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

Fish Man said:


> AITF was shockingly politically incorrect, on purpose of course, and in today's PC environment, TV Land has cleaned some of the "worst" of it up


That is a real shame. :down:


----------



## Ron Ambrey (8 mo ago)

ChipMate said:


> I googled this for a good while the other day and could never nail it down. There are T-Shirts for sale with "seven savage Jews..." on them, but I couldn't attribute that to a specific episode.
> 
> And that's what I think the OP is looking for (now), is the episode with the "seven savage Jews..." in it.
> 
> ...


That quote is from the episode mike the pacifist seven savage jews


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Ron Ambrey said:


> That quote is from the episode mike the pacifist seven savage jews


You solved a 13 year old mystery - congrats!


----------

